# Amtrak Delays: Zephyr---> Lakeshore



## Nicole (Oct 20, 2016)

Hello all,

I'm taking the Zephyr this Christmas to Chicago from Reno, then from Chicago to Syracuse. I'm going to be riding coach, hopefully this won't be something I deeply regret after 3 days on the rails. (Is it even possible to sleep in coach??)

I have a six hour "layover" between my arrival in Chicago and my departure on the Lakeshore Limited. I also have a six hour window between when I arrive in Syracuse and when I have to catch the Trailways bus to my woefully small upstate hometown.

So, I have a couple of questions:

1) Are these windows enough for me to avoid delays or should I revise my tickets and make a day between arrivals and departures?

2) What happens if I don't make my connection between Chicago and Syracuse?

This is obviously my first time on Amtrak, so if you have any additional sage advice, experiences or wisdom to bestow, I would be very appreciative--especially given how long the ride will be! :unsure:

Thank you in advance!


----------



## morgan51 (Oct 20, 2016)

Hi! I can't answer all of your questions, but I have taken the California Zephyr many times between California and Nebraska, so I do have some advice: take a pillow and maybe even a light blanket. I slept just fine in coach going both ways with no problems - except for the time the lady behind me talked on her cell phone all night LOL That's my favorite route, and I'm taking it again round-trip in May with my 11-year-old granddaughter. The scenery is wonderful, the crew always helpful and friendly, and the accommodations comfortable. Have fun! P.S. I grew up in Reno, and my earliest Amtrak trips were from there to here in Nebraska, so I've traveled both directions over the years  Also I usually take a book. Those "long" layovers are never as bad as they seem. I lay over around 8 hours in Sacramento when I go up to Oregon, and I usually find it passes more quickly that I imagined it would.


----------



## jis (Oct 20, 2016)

Unless you have extremely bad luck you should be able to make those connections easily.


----------



## the_traveler (Oct 20, 2016)

Is your bus from Syracuse an Amtrak Thruway bus connection? :huh: If so, the connection is guaranteed. If not, that connection is not guaranteed.

However, you should not have any problems with those connections under normal circumstances.


----------



## Albo5000 (Oct 20, 2016)

Sleeping in coach is an experience all on its own... best advice, if on the upper level, try to get a seat near the center of the car (near the stairs)... less noise and a little smoother than other parts of the train car. When I was on the LSL, someone actually just curled up on the back of the train car behind the last row of seats and slept there, the conductor didn't care one bit. Only person in coach that was able to lay down while sleeping.

If people are being loud during the night (like talking on a cell phone or playing video games) just let the conductor know, they are almost always in the dining car at night and they are good with asking people to be quiet and respectful.

As for the connection in Chicago, you should have plenty of time and even if the train is delayed, you will most likely make the LSL.

Considering 3 meals a day in the dining car can run close to or more than $50 per person, it may be worth the upgrade to sleeping class, meals are included and you can lay down flat to sleep.


----------



## Philly Amtrak Fan (Oct 20, 2016)

Albo5000 said:


> Considering 3 meals a day in the dining car can run close to or more than $50 per person, it may be worth the upgrade to sleeping class, meals are included and you can lay down flat to sleep.


Amsnag:

Dec. 19: Sleeper Fare: $638+$382

Dec. 20: Sleeper Fare: $750+$382

Dec. 21: Sleeper Fare: $750+$191

3 meals a day for 3 days at $50 a day would be $450.

So unless you're traveling with a companion, sleeper fare doesn't seem to make up for the meal cost. And of course you can always eat in the cafe/lounge cars.


----------



## Nicole (Oct 20, 2016)

Do they offer the option to upgrade once on board?


----------



## the_traveler (Oct 20, 2016)

Yes, and no.

At one time, if a room was still available it could be had on board at the lowest bucket (fare). That is no longer true. Now if it's available, it is sold at the current bucket.

Thus, there is no advantage to waiting! It's very possible that you could get the same room for less at an earlier date.


----------



## Nicole (Oct 20, 2016)

Ah, that's too bad. The price was well into 1,000 dollars each way! You guys certainly have a huge wealth of knowledge. All of these tips are great, albeit somewhat worrying to hear how hard it can be to sleep! Do most people eat the food served on the train or pack their own? It sure sounds costly!


----------



## Philly Amtrak Fan (Oct 20, 2016)

Nicole said:


> Ah, that's too bad. The price was well into 1,000 dollars each way! You guys certainly have a huge wealth of knowledge. All of these tips are great, albeit somewhat worrying to hear how hard it can be to sleep! Do most people eat the food served on the train or pack their own? It sure sounds costly!


I would recommend bringing food that doesn't require refrigeration/freezing like cookies, crackers, chips, etc.


----------



## morgan51 (Oct 21, 2016)

I always take along a small backpack of easy foods like fruit, granola, trail mix, breakfast bars, bottled water or Gatorade, fruit snacks, etc. - healthy but simple hand foods. The sandwiches in the small cafe downstairs are great, even if a little pricey, so I usually eat one meal down there. Their coffee is pricey too but so good! I usually can't afford the dining car, but treat myself once in a while. The breakfasts and lunches are filling enough to be my big meal of the day, then I munch for the rest of the day. A lot of people bring their own food. I don't like to eat a lot while traveling anyway, but that's just me. Also, as for the ticket prices, when I know my travel plans far in advance, I get my tickets six or seven months ahead of time. The price differences are staggering! I bought my May tickets in October, and paid less than half of what the price would have been had I waited. Also, availability gets very limited as time gets closer.


----------



## morgan51 (Oct 21, 2016)

Oh, I just read the other comments, and yes, the conductors are wonderful about politely asking people to be quiet when people are sleeping. I get on in Lincoln Nebraska just after midnight, when the CZ comes through. We are always reminded that people are sleeping. I didn't report the lady on the cell phone but I will if it happens when I am traveling with my granddaughter. Also, a gentle reminder for any smokers reading this: please don't think you can sneak a drag in the bathrooms! You will get caught, always, either by other passengers, or by conductors who watch for this constantly. (I am severely disabled with a condition exaggerated by cigarette smoke.) There are lots of brief "smoke stops" for you when you can get off and have a quick cigarette. On my last trip, a young man got put off of the train in the middle of nowhere at a small stop in a tiny little town with no bus service until the next day. Plus he was met by a nice big police officer and issued a citation.


----------



## PVD (Oct 21, 2016)

If you are relatively on time, you will have ample time to have dinner in Chicago, and stock up on goodies either in the station, or within easy walking distance. Hopefully, the weather will not be too bad.


----------



## the_traveler (Oct 21, 2016)

In Chicago, there is a CVS 1/2 block away and a Walgreens 1 block away. Both have snacks, as well as things like ready made sandwiches, salads and drinks that you can take with you.


----------



## Nicole (Oct 21, 2016)

Oh my goodness! These are fantastic tips! I am so glad I asked! I've been quietly reading other forums for answers, but this is great information to have. I can't believe how pricey the food is after looking at the menu, I'll definitely have to pack some goodies in advance or pick some up when I arrive in Chicago. How does boarding work on the train? I've been reading about the much coveted window seats..is that something I want to shoot for? How early do you all usually arrive?

I'm sorry for all the questions, I am both excited and nervous about my big adventure!


----------



## PVD (Oct 21, 2016)

The big ? in Chicago that time of year is the weather, but even in the station the choices are decent. There are pretty decent dinner spots close enough if it isn't miserable outside. LSL is a pretty late departure, and usually a pretty busy train. The coach boarding procedure at CUS has just changed, so when you arrive, see if you can check in for the connecting train to snag an earlier boarding group. I've never boarded the Z West of Denver so I can't comment on the Reno boarding.


----------



## Nicole (Oct 21, 2016)

You can check in early? Like on a plane? How do you check in? Should I do that for both trains?


----------



## Albo5000 (Oct 21, 2016)

When I took the CZ in April from Reno, I went into the station, walked downstairs, the conductor showed up about 15 mins before the train and took our tickets on the platform before the train arrived. Once the train pulled in we boarded and were on our way. So just look for the conductor when you arrive and if you don't see them before the train leaves, they'll get your ticket when boarding or after departing the station. As for arrival, 30 mins is plenty of time if you don't need assistance.

In CHI, you gotta just follow the signs, wait in the appropriate Amtrak area and listen for boarding instructions. More like an airport without the TSA agents. I'm not sure if there is a way to the platforms before boarding begins in CHI as I was in sleeping class so we were in that lounge with early boarding. If you end up leaving the station in your 6 hour layover, just be back with the same 30 mins or so.

And yes, best seat is the window, something to lean your head against at night and the direct view out the window, plus the only power outlet is under the window so you don't have to rely on a stranger for plug access. Of course the sightseer lounge will have similar amenities if you don't end up on a coach window seat.


----------



## PVD (Oct 21, 2016)

http://discuss.amtraktrains.com/index.php?/topic/69131-chicago-union-station-new-boarding-process-for-coach-class-customers/

worth checking out, this is the brand new process for Chicago. too new to really say much yet......


----------



## chakk (Oct 21, 2016)

You can check in early with the conductor in Reno because the train changes conductors at Reno. So the new conductor is typically in the station several minutes before the train arrives from its previous stop.


----------



## morgan51 (Oct 22, 2016)

WINDOW SEATS: If someone already said this, I didn't see it, so sorry if this is repeat info:

Don't despair if you don't get a window seat when you board. People get on and off at every stop. When you give the conductor your tickets on board (unless he or she already assigned you a seat beforehand) there will be a small paper tag the conductor will either give to you or put in a little slot just above your seat, marking it with a 3-letter code for your destination - for example, SAC for Sacramento, RNO for Reno etc. There are two slots for each set of seats, one for aisle and one for window. This is why sometimes people rush on board - to look for and grab vacant window seats with no tag. The tag shows the seat is taken so you can get up and walk around without losing your seat. So when you walk around, watch for occupied window seats with a destination before yours - hopefully only a few stops ahead LOL - then ask a conductor if you can have that window seat when that passenger disembarks, or if he or she knows of another one. They'll usually just tell you what stop is coming soon when a lot of people will be getting off. This means you can just watch for someone who vacates a window seat, take your paper tag and move it yourself to the window slot for that set of seats. Also remember to move any baggage you put into the above compartments, which might be better done when people are awake! I have had conductors assign seating here in Lincoln before I got on, if a train was crowded. But I never had to wait long to be able to move to a window. And once you have it, it's yours until you get off. Conductors always have been nice about me moving to a window. Just remember to tell them if you do, in case they are assigning seats at a future stop. You'll see them walking through sometimes marking empty seats. Sorry this is so wordy or confusing. I'm still on my first cup of coffee for the day


----------



## PVD (Oct 22, 2016)

Depending on the train and the crew, they may point you to a specific car for a specific destination. Platform length, not having to open too many doors, and not disturbing people at odd hours for detraining all play into it.


----------



## morgan51 (Oct 22, 2016)

Yes, good points, PVD! I forgot about that LOL


----------



## Nicole (Oct 22, 2016)

It sounds like it is fairly straight forward. I hope I can snag a coveted seat. How do people survive doing this the first time without any help?! So general consensus seems to be that the LSL is a mediocre little voyage?


----------



## morgan51 (Oct 22, 2016)

You're going to be fine! The conductors outside the trains as you board are very helpful even when they are busy. And other passengers are, too. Don't be afraid to be assertive and ask about anything you aren't sure of. You'll soon see how it all comes together and you'll already be planning your next trip


----------



## PVD (Oct 22, 2016)

morgan51 is spot on. First rule is to relax and decompress. Don't sweat the little things, they will all take care of themselves. Depending on the day, pre holiday and holiday travel can be either very busy or very empty. Heading towards Chicago, after breakfast, stake out a seat in the Sightseer Lounge for spectacular views going into Denver. If you are on time, Denver is a good place to get off and walk into a beautiful restored station, but always check with the crew  about how much time you have and get back early! Bring a travel pillow and a light blanket, they are no longer provided to coach passengers.


----------



## Nicole (Oct 22, 2016)

Really? No more pillows and blankets? So I will bring my own. I've seen people say they pack sleeping bags, is that a silly idea? And are you proponents of checking bags or bringing them on?

Gosh, thank you all for your advice and reassurance, this is so wonderful! I'm feeling so much better about this!


----------



## PVD (Oct 22, 2016)

Since both Reno and Syracuse have checked bag service, it is your option to check your bags through, and they will be transferred for you in Chicago without you having to deal with them. Set up convenient carry ons that have everything you might need for the trip, even if delayed, especially an extra day of prescriptions if you have any. This might make it easier if you have the time to some exploring in Chicago. There is storage for a fee at Chicago, unless something has recently changed. Baggage allowances are posted on the website, remember that 2 - 50 lb bags does not mean 1 75 lb and 1 25 lb. 2 weeks ago in Atlanta I watched people moving stuff out of one bag into another, and another couple who had one bag between them (72 lbs) move stuff into a second box.


----------



## the_traveler (Oct 22, 2016)

Also remember that any checked baggage can not be accessed prior to your destination. Anything you need enroute (clothes, food, medication, etc...) should be in your carry on bag(s).


----------



## Nicole (Oct 22, 2016)

Great idea. So I'll check bags, and they'll be transferred through without any hassle? That's great! Are the coach bathrooms conducive to changing, freshening up, brushing teeth, etc at the end of the day? Since I'll carry on what I need, as suggested?


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (Oct 22, 2016)

One caveat regarding checked bags on LSL connecting to CZ - If you are boarding in Albany, NY, beware. I boarded the LSL in June bound to Chicago connecting to CONO to New Orleans. Albany did not put my checked bag on a train until a day later(I checked my bag 6 hours prior to departure) and sent the bag through NYC Penn Station connecting to Cresent to New Orleans. Unlike the airlines, Amtrak does not track or know where your checked bag is. Amtrak personnel(they did this for me) can only get bag information by calling each of the boarding and connecting cities baggage handling dept. and asking if they remember handling the missing bag. Of course, Amtrak employees in Chicago and Albany said they had no record of handling my bag. Thankfully, I arrive around 3 PM and after checking as mentioned above, the Amtrak personnel sent me to my hotel with promise to let me know if and when my bag showed up. The checked bag did arrive on the 7 PM Crescent and the excellent New Orleans personnel called me and sent my bag to my hotel promptly after it arrived. Until that experience I have never had any problem checking my bags except for a year ago when I arrived in Glenwood Springs, the baggage people did not off load my bag. The very friendly and helpful Amtrak lady when we discovered this promptly contacted the conductor and had the already moving train to stop and then she went back to the baggage car and retrieved my bag. All ended well in both situations. The Amtrak people are conscientious and customer oriented, it is the system that remain antiquated.


----------



## PVD (Oct 22, 2016)

Fortunately, the OP is doing Reno-CUS-SYR, and won't do Albany these bags pretty much have to go same train, no other train has baggage to Syracuse


----------



## KmH (Oct 22, 2016)

Yep. Many people sleep in coach.

In fact the vast majority of Amtrak long distance train riders travel in coach.

Some sleep well, some have trouble sleeping, and some fall in between the 2 extremes.

I fall in between, but sleep well enough that I'm not overly tired the next day.

This last Monday I traveled from Ottumwa, Iowa to Denver in coach.

There weren't a lot of coach passengers and everyone pretty much had 2 seats to themselves.

They like overnight coach passengers going to the same destination to sit in the same area of a coach car to make it easier to ensure everyone wakes up in time to get off at their stop.

Someone mentioned earlier about the space behind the seats at the end of the coach being used as a sleeping space.

Sometimes the _Train Attendant - Coach_ puts a trash container or 2 there.

Some coach passengers sleep in the Sightseer Lounge (SSL) car.

Some lay across one of the 6 'couches' in the middle of the SSL car that have a kink in them that functions like a triangular table between 2 of 3 seats. (seat, seat, table forms kink, seat).

Some sleep on the floor between the seats and the windows/sides of the car.

Many that sleep on the floor, or on one of the 'couches', sleep in a sleeping bag.

Passengers that sleep in the SSL are sometimes referred to as 'lounge lizards', and the conductor rousts all the lounge lizards just before sunrise so early rising passengers (coach and sleeper) can sit and watch the sunrise from the SSL car.


----------



## chakk (Oct 22, 2016)

Nicole said:


> Really? No more pillows and blankets? So I will bring my own. I've seen people say they pack sleeping bags, is that a silly idea? And are you proponents of checking bags or bringing them on?
> 
> Gosh, thank you all for your advice and reassurance, this is so wonderful! I'm feeling so much better about this!



When I have traveled long distance in coach, I bring a light blanket for my legs, an eyeshade and earplugs. If the coach was getting cold at night, I put on my jacket. Bring along an electric busbar if you more than one item that you need to plug into electricity at the same time.


----------



## PVD (Oct 22, 2016)

Or plugstrip as many of us would say. I like the little disposable toothbrushes (wisp is a good example) that Colgate and Crest have. package or plastic canister of wet-ones or similar for freshening up: hint, the ADA bathroom has a great deal more room, but be aware that many others will have the same thoughts in the morning, be considerate of time.


----------



## the_traveler (Oct 22, 2016)

As said, the assessable restroom has more room, but there's also a "changing rest room" that has additional room. There are 3 additional restrooms per coach. There are no showers in coach.


----------



## PVD (Oct 23, 2016)

True, I was thinking Amfleet on the LSL,, but forgot the trip is half SL.


----------



## Alice (Oct 23, 2016)

As others have mentioned in other threads, please be considerate of people with disabilities who need that accessible restroom, please do not tie it up for a long time, especially if you notice people with wheelchairs or other mobility devices, elderly or frail folks who might need the grab bars, people of size who can't fit through the skinny doors, etc.


----------



## tomfuller (Oct 29, 2016)

One more thing about the coach vs. roomette: you could take a roomette from Denver to Omaha for about $150-200 extra. That way you could get about 8 hours of

horizontal sleep and a good shower.


----------



## PVD (Oct 29, 2016)

And remember, the add on for the accommodation is one shot, so 2 people in the roomette pay the low bucket rail fare x 2 plus one room charge. Barring really bad running, that would give you dinner and breakfast x 2 in the diner, that may make the above a very worthwhile suggestion. If rebooking, if you have a low fare, it is modify not cancel and rebook if an agent doesn't know how ask for a supervisor.


----------



## chakk (Oct 29, 2016)

chakk said:


> You can check in early with the conductor in Reno because the train changes conductors at Reno. So the new conductor is typically in the station several minutes before the train arrives from its previous stop.


Also, boarding in Reno you may find that the train empties with gamblers and skiers from Sacramento and the Bay Area heading to The Biggest Little City in the World.


----------

